# 2 Monitore anschließen



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*2 Monitore anschließen*

Hallo.

Ich ahb hier 2 Monitore zu stehen, da dachte ich mir ich schließ sie beide an. Aber leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Natürlich habe ich schon hier im Forum gesucht nach antworten habe aber nichts gefunden, was mir hilft also die Fakten.

Ich habe den 2. Monitor angeschloßen. hab auch schon in nVidia Systemsteuerung geschaut aber er wird nicht angezeigt.

PC: Acer Aspire X3900
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GT 320.
1. Monitor: LG Flatron (Breitbild) (Zoll: KP)
2. Monitor: Fujitsu Scaleoview (19 Zoll)

Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das bei Nvidia heißt, aber es müsste auf jeden Fall ein Menüpunkt geben wo man 2 Bildschirme angeben kann. Durchsuch nochmal genau die Nvidia-Systemsteuerung.


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Also hab noch mal geschaut und nichts gefunden. Und bei "Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" zeigt er mir nur den LG monitor sonst keinen


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Mit welchen Kabeln hast sie denn angeschlossen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Eigentlich müsste es so in etwa aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn bei dir in der Auswahl oben wirklich kein zweiter Bildschirm erscheint liegt wohl irgend ein defekt vor.
Bekommst du den Fujitsu denn zum laufen wenn du mal ohne den LG startest?


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

@Chron-O-John
Ich habe ein Adapter zu dem Pc beigelegt bekommen (Keine Ahnung wie der heißt) habe also ein Monitor mit dem Adapter angeschloßen und ein in der ursprünglichen Buchse (die Blaue )

*@Olstyle
*
Da habe ich geschaut und er zeigt mir nur ein Monitor an.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Ich hatte noch eine frage angehangen  .
Bekommst du denn nun ein Bild wenn du den Fujitsu einzeln dran hast?

So oder so würde ich mal die Anschlüsse durch tauschen.


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

DAs habe ich gerade getestet aber komischerweise zeigt er mir nur den lg an


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern: aber was ist wenn du den LG ganz weg machst?!
Bekommst du überhaupt irgendwie ein Bild auf den 19Zöller oder ist der(bzw. auch nur das Kabel, die könnte man natürlich auch mal vertauschen) vielleicht einfach "nur" defekt?


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Entschuldigung! Also der 19ner ist nicht defekt. habe es gerade probiert und bekomme, wenn ich den lg aus der "hauptbuchse" entferne, auf den anderen kein bild (er ist die ganze zeit im StandBy Modus)


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Du schreibst er ist nicht defekt, bekommst aber egal was du machst kein Bild?!
Irgendwie würde ich den ersten Satz bei dem "Testergebnis" nochmal überdenken  .


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

was meinst du damit?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Das ich im Moment keinen Grund sehe an zu nehmen dass der Fujitsu Monitor überhaupt funktioniert.

Eine Option wäre wie gesagt noch das Kabel zu tauschen.


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ich im Moment keinen Grund sehe an zu nehmen dass der Fujitsu Monitor überhaupt funktioniert.
> 
> Eine Option wäre wie gesagt noch das Kabel zu tauschen.



So ich hatte noch ein Fujitsu Scaleonview oder sowas...hab den angeschlossen und jetzt zeigt er mir "Analoges Anzeigegerät". aber der zeigt auch nur schwarz


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

kann das sein das ich die zweite buchse irgentwie aktivieren muss, weil das auch was vor war was ich aufschrauben musste?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Wenn das Ding erkannt wird kannst du den Monitor im Treiber(haken dahinter setzen) bzw. unter "Bildschirmauflösung" von Windows(Nr 2 auswählen und unter "mehrere Anzeigen" _Desktop erweitern_ wählen) aktivieren.


----------



## mh2010 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

Hab ich. Aber zeigt immer noch schwarz. Wenn ich das auch so einstelle ("Diese anzeige erweitern") beim 2. dann stellt er das automatisch auch auf den 1. monitor


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*

1. Nur weil mal ein paar Minuten niemand schreibt ist das noch lange kein Grund wieder einen "push" hinetrher zu schieben.

2. Dass die genannte Option dann bei beiden Monitoren so steht ist absolut richtig. Warum der Bildschirm immernoch schwarz bleibt(auch wenn du ihn einzeln an den anderen Anschluss hängst?) kann ich dir leider gerade auch nicht sagen.


----------



## amdintel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen*



mh2010 schrieb:


> kann das sein das ich die zweite buchse irgentwie aktivieren muss, weil das auch was vor war was ich aufschrauben musste?


auf schrauben  nein .... 
ja im Panel   muss Multi Monitor eingeschaltet sein
ist normalerweise default mäßig immer an,


----------

